# Help!!!



## alan66 (Feb 10, 2012)

I Guys..
I am new to this site and would be grateful for any assistance you can offer. I recently purchased an old Ford 5000 without a manual. I live in rural Australia and am quite a novice to living on the land but am learning. the problem I have is i don't know how and where to change the hydrolic oil. I have identified the drain plug but can't for the life of me find where I put the new oil. so please please any help will be grateful. Cheers Al


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not a Ford guy, but I did a quick search on Google and found this: http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?t=645279&sid=bb6fd8bafed37d488ae22c0a39fcfc6b Talks about a fill plug being under the seat and a oil level check plug being on one of the axle housings. Not sure if it applies to all the 5000's or if there is a difference for the different transmission options. Hope this helps.


----------



## alan66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info mate it's been driving me crazy


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me know if that helps or not. If not, I can move this into the Ford farm tractor sub-forum where you might get a better response.


----------



## alan66 (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for that. if you can move it that might be a great help
Cheers 
al


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

G'Day Alan,

Does your tractor have a manual transmission, or a Select-O-Speed automatic transmission??

I'm going to assume that your 5000 has a manual transmission and two separate reservoirs (Transmission & Rear Differential). Which may not be the correct assumption. Let's take a look at them: 

Transmission Reservoir: 
- Drain Plug - At the bottom of the transmission. Has a square 1/2" recessed connection (1/2" socket wrench, 1/2" extension, or 1/2" breaker bar fits it).
- Filler Cap - Should be on top of the transmission near the gearshift levers. 
- Dipstick - Attached to the filler cap. 
- Fluid Level Check Plug - As you are seated on your tractor, you should see by your right toe a small SQUARE HEADED pipe plug in the side of the transmission. A 3/8" open-ended wrench fits this plug (also a metric No.10 open-ended wrench fits it). You remove this plug and add fluid to the transmission until it overflows out this port. 
- Please ask Questions if you have any doubts about what you are doing. 


Rear Differential Center Reservoir: 
Drain Plug - At the bottom of the rear differential center section. This plug may be obscured by the drawbar. Take a peek under the differential - you may have to remove or slide back the drawbar. 
- Filler Cap - The filler cap for the rear differential section is behind the seat on top of the rear end. If you have an aftermarket seat installed on your tractor, it may be on top of this filler cap. 
Fluid Level Check Plug - As you are seated on your tractor, behind your right heel  is another small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug in the side of the rear differential. You may have to squat down to see this plug. A 3/8" open-ended wrench or metric No.10 open-ended wrench fits this plug. You remove this plug and add fluid to the rear differential until it overflows out of this port. 

Use Ford 134D oil or equivalent tractor fluid in both reservoirs. Here in the States, we can obtain Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) that is equivalent to the Ford oil. 

Alan - Take a look at your tractor and let us know what doesn't fit the above description. I have learned that 5000's vary somewhat. But we will get it figured out!!

You can get Operator's Manuals and Shop Manuals for your 5000 on ebay for $20-$30 each.


----------



## alan66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gday Harry
sorry i should have explained better. Its actually a select-o-speed automatic


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

G'Day Again Alan,

I raised some questions on another forum and obtained the following response from Larry NCKS:

Quote:
A friend of mine has just purchased a Ford 5000 SOS. He wants to change the SOS fluid, and has located the drain plug, but cannot figure out where to put in the new oil. 

Congrats to your friend! He'll enjoy this, especially if it's a diesel! 

Quote: 
I presume there there is a SOS filter to change as well? Is it internal or external? 

There will an external spin on filter on this tractor. I believe left side. 

Quote: 
How do you check the fluid level in a SOS transmission? Is there a Dipstick, or a fluid level check port like other Ford transmissions? 


There is a pipe plug right front. This is also the fill port. 

Quote: 
Is the rear differential reservoir separate from the SOS transmission reservoir? Do the hydraulics use the rear differential as a reservoir or the SOS transmission section? 

The SOS has it's own separate sump. The remainder of the hydraulic/lube functions of this tractor, other than the crankcase and steering, are served from the rear end sump

Alan - Hope this helps. My previous comments regarding the rear differential reservoir remain valid. Your hydraulic pump for the 3 point 
lift draws fluid from the rear differential reservoir.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alan,

More comments to my questions on another forum:

1) From Fordfarmer: 
Did they change the filters on the SOS for early and 
late 5000's? The '68 I had did have the filter on 
the left side, but it was internal. Take a cover off 
just above the step, and there's the filter. 

2) From Sean in PA
The level check/fill hole is as Larry described it, on the right side of the transmission case, just in front of where your right foot sits when you're sitting on the tractor.

The filter is as Fordfarmer describes it. A plate with 4 bolts comes off the left side of the transmission case, just in front of where your left foot sits when you're sitting on the tractor, and the filter spins onto the inside surface of the plate. Get a new gasket for the plate as well as a new filter. Filter part number is 309735, and you can still get them at your New Holland dealer. The filter is supposed to come with the gasket, but the last time I bought one for my 4000, it didn't, so I had to buy the gasket separate, part number C5NN7N306B.

Also, while you have the fluid drained, you might want to clean the intake screen. You have to drop the cover plate on the bottom of the transmission to get to the inlet screen to clean it, so you'll want a new gasket for that plate as well. Part number for the bottom case cover gasket is C5NN7223C.

Your friend should invest in at least an I&T service manual, as they only run around $32.00 or so and cover the normal servicing of the S-O-S transmission and hydraulics pretty well. 

From awhtx:

The pipe plug where you check the fluid level and add fluid is horizontal. I have installed a 90 degree pipe fitting (IIRC it's called a "Street L") into that port so now my fill port is vertical.


----------



## Brigalow (Aug 29, 2011)

alan66 said:


> Gday Harry
> sorry i should have explained better. Its actually a select-o-speed automatic



G'Day Alan,

I have a Ford tractor with a select-o-speed transmission which is still working great and has done for over 25 years. It is a terrific workhorse.

If you have any problems I may be able to help you.


Regards,
Brigalow


----------

